

Final Call: HN Tokyo Meetup #22 – Wednesday 15th of May, 2013 (70 people max) - harisenbon
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2013/05/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9tokyo-meetup-22%E5%9B%9E%E9%96%8B%E5%82%AC2013%E5%B9%B45%E6%9C%8815%E6%97%A5/

======
patio11
See y'all there.

